# Rebel 500



## nhickerson85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone have any information on a Rebel 500? Anybody have one or have a pic of one restored? I was told it was made by Iverson in the late 60's but havent been able to find much info on them. came across this bike and would love to do somethin with it. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

